# Ontario Moose WMU 21A



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

*i hunted it the last 3 years*

if you pass marathon and go about 10 miles or so you will come to a logging road called dead horse road. from there you go north of hwy 17 and your possibilities are endless. we hunted around the 50 mile marker on the main road last year. lots of bears so grab a bear tag. we saw around 14 last year.


----------

